# "Aus dem Amerikanischen" - Übersetzungsbezeichnungen im Deutschen



## Toadie

*Moderatorenanmerkung: *Dieser Thread hat sich aus jenem entwickelt.



Sowka said:


> Hallo kotosquito
> 
> Man kann schreiben: "übersetzt von XYZ"
> oder: "Übersetzung von XYZ"
> 
> In Büchern steht oft der Text: "Aus dem Englischen (*Amerikanischen*, Französischen etc) von XYZ"


Hmm diese Sprache kenne ich nicht


----------



## Sowka

Toadie said:


> Hmm diese Sprache kenne ich nicht



Hallo Toadie 

lustig -- das steht aber so in Margaret Atwoods "Der lange Traum". Und es scheint tatsächlich eine sehr übliche Bezeichnung im Deutschen zu sein: Es gibt viele Fundstellen für "Aus dem Amerikanischen von".


----------



## Spharadi

Weitere Beispiele: 

Aus dem Argentinischen  von...
Aus dem Kolumbianischen von..
usw. 
Machmal steht 
Aus dem amerikanischen Englisch von....
Aus dem argentinischen Spanisch  von...

Ist das deutsche Gründlichkeit ?


----------



## elroy

Sowka said:


> Und es scheint tatsächlich eine sehr übliche Bezeichnung im Deutschen zu sein


 Genau.  Ich habe das schon zig Mag gesehen und finde es immer sehr komisch. 





Spharadi said:


> Weitere Beispiele:
> 
> Aus dem Argentinischen  von...
> Aus dem Kolumbianischen von..


 So was habe ich wiederum noch nie gesehen.  Gibt es das tatsächlich?


----------



## sokol

elroy said:


> Sowka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Und es scheint tatsächlich eine sehr übliche Bezeichnung im Deutschen zu sein
> 
> 
> 
> Genau.  Ich habe das schon zig Mag gesehen und finde es immer sehr komisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spharadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weitere Beispiele:
> 
> Aus dem Argentinischen  von...
> Aus dem Kolumbianischen von..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was habe ich wiederum noch nie gesehen.  Gibt es das tatsächlich?
Click to expand...

Ja doch, gibt es in der Tat. 
Üblicherweise findet man das in Übersetzungsliteratur (an der Stelle, an welcher der Übersetzer genannt wird).

Ich weiss, Amerikaner nennen ihre Sprache "Englisch", und Kolumbianer verwenden wohl "Castellano" (oder doch "Español"?).
Auf Deutsch ist es aber durchaus üblich, diese Nationsbezeichnungen zu verwenden.

Es gibt sogar Wörterbücher für "Amerikanisch" und "Brasilianisch". (Lediglich bei Spanisch gibt es meines Wissens noch keine derartigen Wörterbücher; bestenfalls heisst es da im Untertitel "incl. Lateinamerikanisches Spanisch".)


----------



## Savra

Ich möchte Sowka unterstützen: ich finde den Begriff _Amerikanisch _normal und verwende ihn selbst. Ebenso sprechen die Österreicher zwar Deutsch, aber die Bezeichnung _Österreichisch _ist gebräuchlich, wenn man genauer unterscheiden möchte.


----------



## Frank78

Savra said:


> Ich möchte Sowka unterstützen: ich finde den Begriff _Amerikanisch _normal und verwende ihn selbst. Ebenso sprechen die Österreicher zwar Deutsch, aber die Bezeichnung _Österreichisch _ist gebräuchlich, wenn man genauer unterscheiden möchte.



 Also gibts jetzt soviele Sprachen wie Länder?

Weder österreichisches Deutsch noch amerikanisches Englisch qualifizieren sich als eigenständige Sprache. 

"Amerikanisch" ist mir zum ersten und zum Glück zum einzigen Mal bei Otto untergekommen.


----------



## Spharadi

Meine Interpretation: 
Das ist wahrscheinlich ein Zugeständnis an die nationalen Empfindlichkeiten. 
Im Falle des Spanischen, sind die Unterschiede zwischen den spanischsprachigen Ländern minim, und betreffen vor allem den Wortschatz, ansonsten ist die Syntax diesselbe.  Die grossen lateinamerikanischen Schrifsteller (Borges, Garcia Márquez, Octavio Paz, etc) sind ohne weiteres,  ohne zusätliche Hilfe einem Spanier  ganz verständlich.


----------



## elroy

Spharadi said:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich ein Zugeständnis an die nationalen Empfindlichkeiten.


 Das ist ja klar.  Was ich daran komisch finde, ist, dass der Name der Sprache fehlt.  Man würde ja sonst nicht "ich spreche Amerikanisch" oder "ich spreche Argentinisch" sagen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe bei "aus dem Amrikanischen" immer das Gefühl einer Begriffserweiterung (bzw. -einschränkung):

Es steht als Kurzform für: "aus dem amerikanischen Englisch" (das sich bekanntlich vom britischen Englisch unterscheidet - sowohl in Wortschatz als auch in Rechtschreibung und Aussprache - die in schriftlichen Texten nicht relevant ist, aber zum Beispiel in Filmen und Hörspielen) und beinhaltet zusätzlich kulturelle Aspekte.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es steht als Kurzform für: "aus dem amerikanischen Englisch"...


Naja, na steckt manchmal etwas mehr dahinter. Es gibt im deutschen Kulturraum (inwieweit der jetzt mit dem deutschen Sprachraum Deckungsgleich ist, lasse ich hier mal offen) schon eine gewisse eurozentrische Tendenz nur britisches Englisch als "richtiges" Englisch gelten zu lassen und entsprechend für dieses "etwas", das in den ehemaligen Kolonien gesprochen wird dann einen neuen Namen zu vergeben. Diese Beschreibung ist natürlich karikierend überzeichnet, die Tendenz gibt es aber sicher.


----------



## Savra

Frank78 said:


> Also gibts jetzt soviele Sprachen wie Länder?


Nein, es gibt wesentlich mehr.

> Weder österreichisches Deutsch noch amerikanisches Englisch
> qualifizieren sich als eigenständige Sprache.

Sprachwissenschaftlich nicht, aber es gibt Unterschiede im Wortschatz, in der Grammatik und in der Schreibung, die eine Unterscheidung für den Sprecher nur allzu natürlich machen. Daß sie deswegen als eigene Sprache verstanden werden, glaube ich nicht, es ist vielmehr eine Varietät.

Eine solche Unterscheidung findet man auch bei Dialekten, dem Schwäbischen oder dem Bairischen, wobei letzte ja wieder als eigenständige Sprache im sprachwissenschaftlichen Sinne gesehen werden kann.


----------



## berndf

Savra said:


> Eine solche Unterscheidung findet man auch bei Dialekten, dem Schwäbischen oder dem Bairischen, wobei letzte ja wieder als eigenständige Sprache im sprachwissenschaftlichen Sinne gesehen werden kann.


Die meisten Sprachwissenschaftler weigern sich ja heute ohnehin systematisch zwischen Dialekten und Sprachen zu unterscheinden und betrachten diese Abgrenzung als rein politisch.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Die meisten Sprachwissenschaftler *weigern* sich ja heute ohnehin systematisch zwischen Dialekten und Sprachen zu unterscheinden und betrachten diese Abgrenzung als rein politisch.



Weigern ist vielleicht das falsche Wort, sie können es nicht, da das wissenschaftliche Instrument (noch) fehlt. 

Man muss aber nicht gleich behaupten es ist unmöglich Sprachen abzugrenzen, es gibt durchaus Unterscheidungskriterien zwischen Deutsch und, sagen wir mal, Französisch. 
Meist unterscheidet man Sprachen an unterschiedlicher Grammatik, weniger nach Phonologie oder Orthographie, weshalb AmE und BrE, österreichische Deutsch und deutsches Deutsch oder auch Kroatisch und Serbisch eine Sprache sind.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Weigern ist vielleicht das falsche Wort, sie können es nicht, da das wissenschaftliche Instrument (noch) fehlt.


Sagen wir es einmal so: Für das, was Sprachwissenschaft beschreibt, ist die Unterscheidung meist unwichtig und wird schlicht und einfach nicht gebraucht. Da die Unterscheidung ohnehin politisch getroffen wird, überlässt man sie auch gerne der politischen Ebene. Du kennst vielleicht die etwas augenzwinkernde Definition: "Eine Sprache ist ein Dialekt mit einer Armee und einer Flotte".


----------



## Hutschi

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialekt


Ich hatte einmal für die Wikipedia eine Recherche gemacht und bin ziemlich dicht an die Quelle gekommen: 


> Artikel von Max Weinreich _Der yivo un di problemen fun undzer tsayt_ („Das Jiddische Wissenschaftliche Institut und die Probleme unserer Zeit“): “אַ שפראַך איז אַ דיאַלעקט מיט אַן אַרמײ און פֿלאָט”“A shprakh iz a dialekt mit an armey un flot”- „Eine Sprache ist ein Dialekt mit einer Armee und einer Marine“ – Zitiert nach _Yivo-bleter_, 1945, Bd. 25, Nr. 1, S. 13. - Weinreich zitiert hier den Beitrag eines seiner Hörer, dessen Namen er jedoch nicht genannt hat.


"Sprache" ist nicht klar definiert. Eine scharfe Abgrenzung zwischen Dialekt, Mundart und Sprache lässt sich nicht finden. 

Außerhalb der Fachsprache wissen wir aber intuitiv, was mit "Sprache" gemeint ist - ohne dass das strengen wissenschaftlichen Kriterien standhält. 

Ein Beispiel: "Scots" wurde lange Zeit "nur" als Dialekt geführt und erst vor kurzer Zeit als (Regional-)Sprache "anerkannt". http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scots


----------



## sokol

Ich bin überrascht, welches Interesse dieses Thema regt. 

Englisch, Deutsch, Spanisch, Niederländisch und noch viele andere Sprachen bezeichnen zumindest westeuropäische Linguisten gern als "polyzentrische" Sprachen: man betrachtet diese Sprachen ganz allgemein als "eine Sprache" (ein Diasystem) in mehreren nationalen Varianten.

Die Sprachbezeichnungen für solche Sprachen werden nicht einheitlich gehandhabt; im Deutschen wird tatsächlich oft die Nationsbezeichnung verwendet (also "Amerikanisch") - und dass man eher selten eine Übersetzung "aus dem Mexikanischen" finden wird, hängt wohl eher damit zusammen, dass es so viele lateinamerikanisch-spanische Varietäten der Standardsprache gibt. (Dennoch findet man sicherlich da und dort selbst solche Hinweise in Romanen, also "Übersetzung aus dem Mexikanischen, Kolumbianischen", etc.).

Ähnlich ist die Situation im Prinzip bei jener Sprache, die früher Serbokroatisch (Kroatoserbisch) geheissen hat - und nunmehr fast _*nur*_ mehr mit den einzelsprachlichen Bezeichnungen gebraucht wird, also Serbisch, Kroatisch, Bosnisch.

In der deutschen Sprache ist der Gebrauch von "Amerikanisch" etc. jedenfalls durchaus nicht markiert - bzw. bin ich daran gewöhnt: man findet das oft genug. (Nicht nur gibt es amerikanische Wörterbücher, wie oben erwähnt; es gibt sogar Lehrbücher für die "amerikanische" Sprache - etwa von einem französischen Verlag, der auch Lehrbücher in deutscher Lehrsprache herausbringt und deren französische Ausgaben ebenfalls "l'americain" als Zielsprache anführen. )

In den seltensten Fällen ist mit dieser Sprachbezeichnung wirklich auch eine politische Stellungnahme verbunden; im Fall von Bosnisch, Kroatisch, Serbisch ist das der Fall - das ist aber eher die Ausnahme.

Interessanterweise ist übrigens wohl für die meisten Österreicher der Gebrauch von "österreichisch" als S_*prach*_bezeichnung unproblematisch und auch unpolitisch, doch eine kleine Minderheit sieht darin sehr wohl eine sprachpolitische Stellungnahme.
Das Schulfach heisst natürlich auch in Österreich weiterhin "Deutsch"; wenn man "österreichisch" als Sprachbezeichnung verwendet, dann meist dann, um zu betonen, dass ein Zuwanderer wie die Hiesigen spricht, oder aber wenn es konkret um Unterschiede zum "bundesdeutschen" Deutsch geht (so etwa ganz regelmässig auf http://www.ostarrichi.org/ - wo "österreichisch" für die heimische und "deutsch" für die fremde Variante steht: wie auch sonst sollte man "deutsches Deutsch" bezeichnen? - das frühere "bundesdeutsch" ist seit der deutschen Wiedervereinigung ausser Gebrauch gekommen).


----------



## Sepia

Spharadi said:


> Meine Interpretation:
> Das ist wahrscheinlich ein Zugeständnis an die nationalen Empfindlichkeiten.
> ...


 
Kann auch ein extrem schlecht gebildeter Verlagsredakteur sein. So was gibt es. Was dafür spricht, ist, dass man überwiegend solche mutmaßlichen Zugeständnisse auf die Quellsprache bezogen sieht. 

Ich habe noch nie eine Übersetzung vom Amerikanischen ins Österreichische gesehen.


----------



## sokol

Sepia said:


> Ich habe noch nie eine Übersetzung vom Amerikanischen ins Österreichische gesehen.


Natürlich nicht - der Übersetzungsmarkt wird schliesslich von den deutschen Verlagen dominiert, und selbst österreichische Verlage, die übersetzte Literatur herausbringen, übersetzen nicht in die österreichische Variante der deutschen Standardsprache (ausser in sehr seltenen Ausnahmefällen), weil diese Titel dann in Deutschland praktisch unverkäuflich wären. 

Österreichische Literatur wird wohl auch in englischer Übersetzung immer als "translated from German" angeführt sein, schätze ich.


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Sepia said:


> Kann auch ein extrem schlecht gebildeter Verlagsredakteur sein. So was gibt es. Was dafür spricht, ist, dass man überwiegend solche mutmaßlichen Zugeständnisse auf die Quellsprache bezogen sieht.
> 
> Ich habe noch nie eine Übersetzung vom Amerikanischen ins Österreichische gesehen.



Ich sehe darin weder ein "Zugeständnis", noch würde ich gleich einen ungebildeten Redakteur vermuten. Ich glaube vielmehr, dass hier eine sehr bewusste Entscheidung gefällt wurde, die die Vielfalt unserer Sprachen sichtbar machen und die Leserschaft dafür sensibilisieren soll, dass sich z.B. die von den Kolonialmächten "mitgebrachten" Sprachen in der Neuen Welt weiterentwickelt haben und sehrwohl eigenständig sind - ob und wie viel ein Spanier mit argentinischem Spanisch anfangen kann, tut hier m. E. nicht so viel zur Sache.

Was von vielen hier empfunden wird, als hätte man übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, indem man anstatt "Amerikanisches Englisch" nur "Amerikanisch" schreibt, ist demnach womöglich auch ganz bewusst so gewählt, da genau darin das Anliegen besteht. (Zweifelhaft ist da dann wohl noch eher das Wort "Amerikanisch"... vielleicht sollte man dann gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen und USA-isch sagen )? 

Ein weiterer Grund könnte darin liegen, dass Übersetzer, die beispielsweise aus dem brasilianischen Portugiesisch übersetzen, mit europäischem Portugiesisch relativ große Probleme hätten, und sich deshalb bewusst auf "brasilianisches Portugiesisch" als Arbeitssprache beschränken, was so auch zum Ausdruck gebracht werden kann.

...

Aus Interesse habe ich gerade mein eigenes kleines 19 Bücher starkes Privatkorpus an US-amerikanischen Büchern "untersucht", mit folgendem Ergebnis:

9 mal "Aus dem Amerikanischen"
9 mal "ins Deutsche"
1 mal "Aus dem Englischen"

"Aus dem Amerikanischen" scheint in neueren Übersetzungen zu überwiegen, es kommt aber auch in älteren Ausgaben vor. Eine klare Linie ist nicht wirklich zu erkennen, in zwei verschiedenen Büchern der SZ-Reihe etwa steht einmal "ins Deutsche" und einmal "aus dem Amerikanischen".


----------



## Frank78

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> Ich glaube vielmehr, dass hier eine sehr bewusste Entscheidung gefällt wurde, die die Vielfalt unserer Sprachen sichtbar machen und die Leserschaft dafür sensibilisieren soll, dass sich* z.B. die von den Kolonialmächten "mitgebrachten" Sprachen in der Neuen Welt weiterentwickelt haben und sehrwohl eigenständig sind* - ob und wie viel ein Spanier mit argentinischem Spanisch anfangen kann, tut hier m. E. nicht so viel zur Sache.



Warum maßen WIR, als Nicht-Landsleute, uns an zu sagen was Amerikaner, Brasilianer, Argentinier sprechen?
Die Staten definieren selbst de facto oder de jure ihre Amtssprache.
Soweit ich mich entsinne, hab ich nirgends je einen Zusatz "American" oder ähnlich bei einer Amtssprache gesehen.


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Frank78 said:


> Warum maßen WIR, als nicht Landsleute, uns an zu sagen was Amerikaner, Brasilianer, Argentinier sprechen?
> Die Staten definieren selbst de facto oder de jure ihre Amtssprache.
> Soweit ich mich entsinne, hab ich nirgends je einen Zusatz "American" oder ähnlich bei einer Amtssprache gesehen.



Ist hier von Bedeutung, was als Amtssprache bezeichnet wird? 
Dass sich diese Sprachen eigenständig weiterentwickelt haben, ist eine Tatsache. Aber ich pflichte dir dahingehend bei, als ich finde, dass es durchaus auch gerechtfertigt wäre, Zusätze wie "American" o.ä. bei Amtssprachen anzubringen. Im Sinne einer weiteren Emanzipation der amerikanischen Sprachvarianten wäre das sicher sinnvoll, und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es auch tatsächlich schon angedacht ist.

Natürlich kann ich nicht hundertprozentig wissen, wie die Mehrheit der amerikanischen Muttersprachler dazu steht, aber ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass in der südamerikanischen Bevölkerung ein recht großes Bewusstsein für die Unterschiede ihrer Sprachvariante zu der "ursprünglichen" besteht, und wage daher zu vermuten, dass eine solche Sichtbarmachung durchaus im Sinne der südamerikanischen Leserschaft ist, auch wenn sie von vielen vorerst einmal als "(sprach)wissenschaftlich zweifelhaft" angesehen wird. 

Den Widerstand gegen diese Bezeichnung halte ich aber für eine temporäre Erscheinung (siehe die Diskussion ums Binnen-I, in der oft nicht unähnliche Argumente gefallen sind, und die auch schon abgeflaut ist).


----------



## Frank78

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> Ist hier von Bedeutung, was als Amtssprache bezeichnet wird?



Ja, zumindest wenn die Regierung demokratisch legitimiert ist. Ansonsten würde man doch in z.B. Argentinien die Amtsprache von Spanisch zu Argentinisches Spanisch ändern, oder nicht? Eine Frage des Selbstverständnisses.


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Frank78 said:


> Ja, zumindest wenn die Regierung demokratisch legitimiert ist. Ansonsten würde man doch in z.B. Argentinien die Amtsprache von Spanisch zu Argentinisches Spanisch ändern, oder nicht? Eine Frage des Selbstverständnisses.



Da gebe ich dir schon recht, aber das heißt nicht, dass die heute geltenden Bezeichnungen unbedingt zeitgemäß sind, oder? 
Meiner Einschätzung nach ist das Selbstverständnis schon im Wandel begriffen, aber die Änderung einer Amtssprache eben eine träge Angelegenheit. Was wäre so absurd daran, eine Amtssprache "Argentinisches Spanisch" zu haben?

Interessant hierzu ist dieser Artikel: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haitianische_Sprache
"Haitianisch" oder "Haitianisches Kreol" ist neben Französich Amtssprache in Haiti. Der Wortschatz basiert auf dem Französischen, die Grammatikstrukturen haben sich im Laufe der Zeit verändert, es gibt Einflüsse aus verschiedenen anderen Sprachen, vor allem im Bereich des Vokabulars. 
Alle diese Eigenschaften treffen zum Beispiel auch auf das Brasilianische zu, nur eben mit Portugiesisch als "Ausgangssprache". Bzgl. der Stärke der Veränderungen in den Grammatikstrukturen und den Einflüssen aus anderen Sprachen besteht in einer solchen Gegenüberstellung nur ein gradueller Unterschied. 

Vielleicht also einfach eine zusätzliche Amtssprache, um der Realität Rechnung zu tragen?


----------



## Frank78

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> D
> Meiner Einschätzung nach ist das Selbstverständnis schon im Wandel begriffen, aber die Änderung einer Amtssprache eben eine träge Angelegenheit. Was wäre so absurd daran, eine Amtssprache "Argentinisches Spanisch" zu haben?



Nichts meine ich.

Dennoch halte ich solche Begriffe auf Sprachwissenschaften beschränkt. Otto-Normal-Verbraucher denkt wohl eher ich verstehe Person X also sprechen wir die gleiche Sprache.

Es mag sicher Unterschiede geben, aber die sind auch nicht größer als zwischen den deutschen Dialekten. Dann können wir auch anfangen sächsisches, bayrisches, etc. Deutsch einzuführen.

Die Menschen tendieren anscheinend dazu 1 % Unterschied herauszuheben und 99% Gemeinsamkeiten zu ignorieren.


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Frank78 said:


> Die Menschen tendieren anscheinend dazu 1 % Unterschied herauszuheben und 99% Gemeinsamkeiten zu ignorieren.



So kann man es natürlich auch sehen, ich glaube aber eher, dass man den Fokus in solchen Bestrebungen anstatt auf "Abgrenzung" auch auf die sehr positive "Vielfalt" richten kann (bzw. sollte).


----------



## berndf

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> Meiner Einschätzung nach ist das Selbstverständnis schon im Wandel begriffen, aber die Änderung einer Amtssprache eben eine träge Angelegenheit. Was wäre so absurd daran, eine Amtssprache "Argentinisches Spanisch" zu haben?


Im Falle von Spanisch kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Im Fall von Englisch ist das sicher nicht so. Dass es Englisch in verschiedenen Varietäten gibt, ist wichtiger Bestandteil des Selbstverständnisses der englischen Sprachgemeinschaft. Elroys Beitrag was sehr aufschlussreich: Ihm ist gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass "Amerikanisch" aus Bezeichnung einer Sprache gemeint sein könnte, sondern war wie selbstverständlich davon ausgegangen, dass der eigentlich Sprachname "Englisch" hier nur weggelassen wurde.


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

berndf said:


> Im Falle von Spanisch kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Im Fall von Englisch ist das sicher nicht so. Dass es Englisch in verschiedenen Varietäten gibt, ist wichtiger Bestandteil des Selbstverständnisses der englischen Sprachgemeinschaft.



Interessanter Beitrag - ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass wir es hier mit unterschiedlichen "Selbstverständnissen" der Sprachgemeinschaften zu tun haben und die Sache wohl nicht so einfach über einen Kamm zu scheren ist.



> Elroys Beitrag was sehr aufschlussreich: Ihm ist gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass "Amerikanisch" aus Bezeichnung einer Sprache gemeint sein könnte, sondern war wie selbstverständlich davon ausgegangen, dass der eigentlich Sprachname "Englisch" hier nur weggelassen wurde.



Etwas mehr "Statement" scheint mir schon dahinterzustecken, den wirklichen Grund zu eruieren wird allerdings schwierig sein.


----------



## Savra

Frank78 said:


> Die Menschen tendieren anscheinend dazu 1 % Unterschied herauszuheben und 99% Gemeinsamkeiten zu ignorieren.


Ein Prozent kann ich durchaus bedeutsam sein. Wie war das noch mit den Affen und den Menschen und den 99% gleichen Genen? Aber ich muß zugegeben: bei manchen Menschen merkt man nicht einmal das eine Prozent. ;-)

Ich gehe doch einmal davon aus, daß die Sicht der Welt und die Auffassung von Gerechtigkeit und Freiheit in Amerika allgemein anders ist als hier; das sieht man schon an den unterschiedlichen politischen Vorstellungen. Sprache wiederum wird oftmals mit einem Land verbunden, und Amerikanisch bezeichnet hier nicht so sehr die Sprache und Sprachkultur, sondern informiert besonders über die Herkunft des Originals.


----------



## Spharadi

Dialekte - Sprachen:  In Wirklichkeit geht es um die Kodifizierung.
*Caveat: "Dialekt", "Sprache" verwende ich nicht wertend, sondern rein deskriptiv.* 
Dialekte sind schriftlose Sprachen. Es kann sein, dass sie hie und da geschrieben werden aber eine allgemein anerkannte schriftliche Kodifizierung gibt es nicht; Beispiel: Schwyzertütsch, wobei angemerkt werden muss, dass es das Schwyzertüsche nicht gibt, es gibt nur eine Reihe schwyzertüscher Dialekte. Ein Dialekt ist immer Dialekt einer Sprache.  Die Sprachen hingegen besitzen eine allgemein anerkannte einheitliche Norm: eine Schrift. 

Argentinisches Spanisch ist sowieso ein Unfug. Es gibt den argentinischen Akzent, argentinische, mexikanische, paraguayische, etc.  Redewendungen und damit hat es sich. Es gibt ebensowenig ein paraguayisches wie ein argentinisches Spanisch.  Es ist eine Lappalie, dass jede Region die eigene Sprache färbt und mit Lokalismen, Idiotismen bereichert, aber nicht deswegen sind sie eine andere Sprache geworden.   

Im Zeitalter wo viel von  "Identitäten", von "politischer Korrektheit"  die Rede ist, werden gerne die Unterschiede als die Gemeinsamkeiten unterstrichen. Ich lese in den Zeitungen "Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund". Solche Sprachgebilde sind sicherlich sprachsoziologisch sehr interessant zu untersuchen. 

Übrigens, habe ich noch nie "aus dem schweizerischen Französisch" gesehen. 
Was steht, wenn Rousseau oder Charles-Ferdinand Ramuz ins Deutsche übersetzt werden?  Aus dem "Genfer-Französisch" im Falle Rousseau und "aus dem Lausanner-Französisch" bzw. "aus dem waadtländischen Französisch" im Falle Ramuz? 
Und wenn nur "aus dem Französischen" steht, ist dies dann eine Vereinnahmung od. Eingemeindung?  Ein Verstoss gegen die Identität des Autors?  
Zudem: wenn jemand sich für die Biographie einer Autorin interessiert, kann ja darüber nachlesen, dann erfährt man schon woher sie stammt.


----------



## Hutschi

Spharadi said:


> Die Sprachen hingegen besitzen eine allgemein anerkannte einheitliche Norm: eine Schrift.


 
Daran zweifle ich sehr. Sonst würde es Sprachen erst seit der Standardisierung der Schriftsprache geben. Außerdem würde man allen Sprachen den Status als Sprache aberkennen, die keine eigene und noch dazu standardisierte (genormte) Schriftsprache haben oder hatten.

Deutsch gäbe es dann als Sprache erst seit ca. 1901 (seit der Festlegung der Rechtschreibung).

Es gibt keinen klaren und einfach zu definierenden Unterschied zwischen Sprache und Dialekt.

Man kann pragmatisch für heutige Sprachen eine solche Definition aufstellen, aber sie hält strengeren Kriterien nicht stand.


----------



## berndf

Spharadi said:


> Dialekte - Sprachen:  In Wirklichkeit geht es um die Kodifizierung.
> *Caveat: "Dialekt", "Sprache" verwende ich nicht wertend, sondern rein deskriptiv.*
> Dialekte sind schriftlose Sprachen. Es kann sein, dass sie hie und da geschrieben werden aber eine allgemein anerkannte schriftliche Kodifizierung gibt es nicht; Beispiel: Schwyzertütsch, wobei angemerkt werden muss, dass es das Schwyzertüsche nicht gibt, es gibt nur eine Reihe schwyzertüscher Dialekte. Ein Dialekt ist immer Dialekt einer Sprache.  Die Sprachen hingegen besitzen eine allgemein anerkannte einheitliche Norm: eine Schrift.


Was Du hier beschreibst ist die Abgrenzung von Dialekten und Standardsprachen. Eine solche funktioniert aber nur in bestimmten Kulturräumen. Diese Definition ist z.B. nicht auf schriftlose Kulturen anwendbar, wo es nach Deiner Definition weder Sprachen noch Dialekte geben darf und z.B. nicht auf Dialektkontinuen ohne definierte Standardsprache (z.B. Alt-Nordisch oder West-Germanisch). Auch bei Kulturen mit nicht-phonetischen Schriften, wie z.B. der chinesischen, ist diese Definition bereits recht unscharf.


----------

